
Empire of Code is the first game for coders where you can win without any coding - oduvan
https://empireofcode.com/game/
======
dang
Discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10583954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10583954).

------
siegecraft
I grow weary of all these "games for coders" because they end up just being
algorithm optimization games. Why not a game where every week the API you code
against changes in random, non-backwards-compatible ways and maybe you get
advance warning and documentation and maybe you don't. And your code should
randomly error or fail to deploy because some personnel are on vacation, or
left to get new jobs and so on.

~~~
daveguy
They already included that feature! It uses Python 3!

------
kdamken
"Login to play"

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

If you want people to play your game, forcing them to sign up first isn't the
best way to do it. Let me try it out, then maybe say that you need to sign up
to go past the first level or save your progress.

~~~
anonymoushn
You have to sign up so you can pay real money for virtual goods!

------
devit
This is just a crap game where you can pay real money to speed up progress,
probably vaguely similar to Clash of Clans.

Apparently the "innovation" is that you can solve simple programming problems
(i.e. write algorithmic code that passes tests) instead of paying real money
(not clear if it's only in some or all cases).

Avoid.

~~~
vdaniuk
>This is just a crap game where you can pay real money

I can't find anything about in-game purchases. They also don't have a mobile
version yet. What are your reasons to say all of this?

~~~
anonymoushn
I played the game for a few minutes. I had the option of spending $99.99 to
purchase a red lightning bolt thing.

~~~
vdaniuk
Huh, $99.99 for the bolt thing? The company looks legit, they announce a
partnership with Jetbrains on their blog, for example.

[http://www.checkio.org/blog/](http://www.checkio.org/blog/)

~~~
oduvan
Do you know some other places where you can buy BOLT for just $99.99 :)

------
arbitrage314
For me, it still doesn't get any better than
[http://robozzle.com/](http://robozzle.com/), but I have yet to try out Empire
of Code.

~~~
darkmighty
I had a lot of fun with [http://codecombat.com](http://codecombat.com) , I'll
check that out too.

------
swang
A bit off-tangent. Does anyone remember a really old game (probably pre-2000)
where you are some dude stranded on a remote planet and you have these robots
that you could code to do tasks (like mine, defend from alien attack?) I
remember you are near your spaceship and you get a couple of the robots.

------
pbnjay
What's the point of "login with github" if you still ask for my email? Not
interested...

~~~
oduvan
Don't lose the best game ever just because of that :)

------
anonymoushn
This uses Python 3 without mentioning it, so it's easy to write correct Python
2.7 code and have it judged wrong.

~~~
oduvan
Agree!

------
gdc
Completely fails to load in IE?

------
panglott
JavaScript vs. Python, huh?

